# What is an aptisia?



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I just bought some live rock and i read that aptisia is bad. I"m worried that I might have some b/c my lfs is a crappy place to buy stuff but I was in a hurry. Does anybody have a picture of it. Thanks.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://images.google.com/images?q=aiptasia...sa=N&tab=wi

If you Google it, you'll find plenty of remedies. I like the idea of injecting them with kalkwasser.


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Uh oh, I think I have some of that. It's in a different topic. Should I kill it? I want to buy a clown fish in about 2 weeks. Is this bad?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I forget exactly why it's bad, so I need to do some more reading, but it's likely that you do have it. I know it grows like weeds and ends up getting everywhere...I think it might compete with corals. I'm not sure how _Aiptasia_ would interact with clownfishes.

Here's what I'm going to do. I will look it up in my "Marine Invertebrates" book when I get home from work and in a couple of other books, but I'll give you what I can find right now.

It seems like they'll go after other corals and related animals, so if you have corals/feather dusters/other such things in your tank, you need to kill off the _Aiptasia_: http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/msubpesta...?once=true&

This link has several remedies and their pros and cons. Hyposalinity is out and adding animals for the sake of adding them is probably out...they don't like my kalkwasser idea, but they have a link to a similar process with lemon juice.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can use lemon juice and a syringe and inject them, Or pull the rock out and torch them, or theres a product called joes juice you can use, But lemonjuice works very well and cheap.
KILL THEM before they spread.


----------

